# SO. CAL BMX BASH - Trade - Bike Show October 11 - 13 - 2019



## El Hefe Grande (Sep 30, 2019)

*SO. CAL BMX BASH *

*Friday October 11t*h - BMX  Legends Party at Alosta Brewing 5:00 pm


*Saturday October 12th* - Whittier Narrows BMX - 7:00 am to 3:00 pm
1601 Rosemead Blvd, So El Monte, Ca.


*Saturday Night Ride* - Gary Turner BMX 205 E Emerson Ave, Orange, Ca - 5:00 pm Roll Out 5:45 pm


*Sunday October 13th
Huntington Beach Ride* - Pacific Coast Hwy & Brookhurst - 10:00 am Roll out 10:45 am.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Oct 4, 2019)

Are there any Cabers going to this event ?
or...
any of the rides on Saturday Night or Sunday in Huntington Beach?


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 4, 2019)

@bobcycles


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Oct 4, 2019)

Okay... Bob uses a  handle bmxsux  on some of his sales, so I really doubt that he is going...

I was thinking of @Cory @cyclonecoaster.com @cyclingday @tripple3 and a few others...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2019)

The Alosta meet up is just down the fwy a few miles from me, but we'll be at the Alameda show that weekend. Maybe @Velocipedist Co.  can go check it out? He's even closer.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2019)

El Hefe Grande said:


> *Saturday Night Ride* - Gary Turner BMX 205 E Emerson Ave, Orange, Ca - 5:00 pm Roll Out 5:45 pm





El Hefe Grande said:


> Are there any Cabers going to this event ?
> or...
> any of the rides on Saturday Night or Sunday in Huntington Beach?



I really dig All bikes.
These guys' bikes are "Best-of-the-Best".
Sunday is the Circle City ride, so I am committed to that; same day and time.
I have rolled with "The Goonies" before, on 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser; had a blast! 
Aero King is kinda' BMX, but "low-end"; we'll see, possibly Sat. Eve. ride.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2019)

I may have to come out for this.sounds fun.cant do the swap meet.its dangerous.guaranteed way to spend a ton of cash.way to much stuff i like


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2019)

Don’t do the BMX thing.



Yet.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2019)

Ive got one for you to ride Marty if you wanna go


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 12, 2019)

El Hefe Grande said:


> e there any Cabers going to this event ?
> or...
> any of the rides on Saturday Night



I can't go out tonight!
I will be at tomorrow's ride in Orange at 10 AM, at the Circle.
Come on out. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-ride-orange-ca-oct-13-2019.159108/


----------



## burrolalb (Oct 12, 2019)

Some bikes 










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 12, 2019)

Fun day and alot of great bikes but don't know if the last guy cut someone off on the track or??, Chevy with 4 flats??


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Oct 14, 2019)

The Tahoe above was driven by a New York Attendee...he followed his GPS to the park and then turned into the EXIT SPIKES....


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Oct 14, 2019)

The BMX Bash was a great show for fellow BMXers. 

There were many trick custom BMX bikes as well as some vintage BMX bikes on hand.

The ride after ward in Orange was great with about 200+ riders and we went from Orange through Anaheim to the Anaheim Convention Center and Disneyland (well I saw the Monorail)

and back to Gary Turners Bike and Dragster shop. maybe 12 - 15 miles, and then we drove to Huntington Beach and went on the Sunday ride up to Sea Legs and back.

We drove back to the Bay area Sunday afternoon and arrived home around 9:30 pm...and slept in today...

Here are a few Images...

















Above Image: Bill Hohman, Adam Mark and Bob Haro
































Image Above: My 29" Manhattan Project BASSETT BMX under the Huntington Beach Pier on Sunday Morning


----------

